# trader reimpatration



## GiuRamagliatu (Mar 26, 2021)

I am stock exchange trader and for technical reason I have been offered the possibility to come back to Italy from abroad. I see if you take residence in some region in italy you will have some fiscal advantages coming from abroad. Will this apply to my trading profit that is my main income? usually this is taxed at 26% in Italy but not sure if this will be applied for trading. Is anyone has got any knowledge of this?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know how they're classing it but if you're trading technically that's a business and you should be covered by those rules. Even if at the moment they aren't nothing stops them for making this shift. 

Capital gains rules in most countries aren't intended for trading profits.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Trading e fisco: la tassazione delle rendite finanziarie | Magazine Banco BPM


Tutte le attività che generano reddito sono soggette a una tassazione da parte dello Stato, che in questo modo ottiene le risorse per realizzare i servizi di comune utilità, come strade, ospedali, sicurezza e così via.




www.bancobpm.it





Found that for you. But like I said nothing stops them changing the rules


----------

